# Monster MDC



## monocotman (Mar 26, 2020)

This year there are seven spikes, the tallest two are about a metre tall.
That is the sargentianum effect. On the plus side, it does not climb at all.
There should be a couple more but the plant is now so big that part of it doesn’t receive enough light.
It will be off to a new home this year. It takes up too much room.
I’ve probably had it for about ten years and it didn’t start to really grow well until I moved to rain mix feed and feeding at every watering at a TDS of about 200. It’s currently growing in some old bark although there probably isn’t much left of it now. I’ll repot when it finished flowering.




David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow, that is a very happy plant. Where do you keep it? I think it would take up half my winter growing area!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 26, 2020)

Tom, it sits on a trolley in front of the west facing window.I now have too many phrag seedlings growing so it has to go this year!


----------



## MaxC (Mar 26, 2020)

Well grown! That is truly impressive.


----------



## KateL (Mar 26, 2020)

You’re a very accomplished grower!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2020)

Kate,
Thanks. I struggled with indoor growth for a couple of years until I started to use Akerne’s rain mix and rain water at a low rate at every watering. Then things just took off. I couldn’t believe the difference it made.
So now everything, the catts and phrags receive 200 TDS rain is at every watering. I don’t flushthrough. At this low rate they don’t need it in my indoor conditions, which are basically windowsills. South facing for the catts and east or west for the phrags. It’s dead easy!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice, I can certainly see why it needs a trolley!


----------



## Cheoah (Mar 27, 2020)

Impressive! Well grown specimen.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

MDC. I'm curious, what is the parentage?


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2020)

No idea, it was a random eBay purchase and none were given,
D


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow!!


----------



## PeteM (Mar 28, 2020)

Monster. You make it look effortless. I have been reading up on some of your threads and I'm very impressed with the phrags and cattleyas. 
I have started experimenting with rockwool cubes on phrags with strong results and I'm only 2 months in. Wanted to bother you with a couple questions if you have time please,
1) maybe you track this but what is the PH of your rain water before and after adding fert? 
2) Do you have any luck or experience with kovachii? 
'
-Thanks!, great growing.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi Pete,

I’ve never tested the pH of my rain water. I’ve test the TDS and that varies but is around 30-40. I’ve just tested the bucket of rain water with the rain mix added and it’s about 6.2.

I have a kovachii that I’ve grown from a seedling when they were first available, it’s nearly 20 years old and never flowered. It’s growing but a bit pale. If it was anything else it would be in the bin.
This spring I may get one of the newer ones that are apparently much easier to grow, 
David


----------



## sergeharvey (Mar 29, 2020)

monocotman said:


> No idea, it was a random eBay purchase and none were given,
> D


MDC: Memoria Dick Clements (bessae x sargentianum). It certainly looks like one...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, Serge. Any OS shows in Canada scheduled for Fall? I am curious about the parentage because this would be about the lushest MDC ever. It looks bigger than anything Denis could grow at Montreal BG.


----------



## sergeharvey (Apr 1, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Hi, Serge. Any OS shows in Canada scheduled for Fall? I am curious about the parentage because this would be about the lushest MDC ever. It looks bigger than anything Denis could grow at Montreal BG.


Yes it is huge isn't it? As for autumn orchid shows, it all depends on the evolution of this COVID crisis. There has been talk that the Orchidophiles de Montreal would like to reschedule their show sometime in early Fall.


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2020)

Congratulations David! That is one beautiful Phrag. I
wish I could have a division...oh my.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 1, 2020)

I am not sure that is anything that special. Who else has an MDC that they haven’t split in 10 years? One of its good points is that it is really compact and has no tendency whatsoever to climb. The whole thing must be in about a 6 inch pot still,
David


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 1, 2020)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2020)

I think you're outnumbered on the impressive David. :>)


----------

